# Chester - Black Lab! ~picture heavy~



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

This is Chester, an 11 month old Labrador. I'm looking after him for the weekend whilst my sister's away.
He's a loonatic... full of energy - never stops. He's worn me out already! 

As a puppy...









Eating grass...









In my arms, giving the 'puppy dog eyes' look!

Now...









Playing at 7 this morning...


















Giving his paw...


















Weeeeeeeeee!









Throw the ball, throw the ball!









Playing with his chew...









Discovering he can *just* fit under my bed... lol...









I think this was the first time he's seen himself in the mirror! He was really wary, and started growling at it lol









Looking gorgeous


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwww he is stunning


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

He's adorable!
and I am so jealous of your pictures! Dispite be told 'how to' hundreds of times I have never succeeded in getting any larger one's on the forum!
DT


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hes lovely, you wont want to give him back


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> awwwwwwwww he is stunning


Thanks 



DoubleTrouble said:


> He's adorable!
> and I am so jealous of your pictures! Dispite be told 'how to' hundreds of times I have never succeeded in getting any larger one's on the forum!
> DT


Lol aww DT, if you ever want larger pics - if you send them to me, I'll upload them onto here for you if you want 



Jen26 said:


> hes lovely, you wont want to give him back


Oh I will lol  he is lovely, but he's into everything... chewing and stealing things, and he's a big clumsy daft sod :biggrin: lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww he is yummy  I love Labs :001_wub::001_wub: he is a good looking chap


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a lovely lab.
Typical bouncy boy


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

He is a gorgeous chap!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Very handsome :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

What a gorgouse boy


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

he is lovely the one with him lookin in the mirror is so funny! has he been a good boy with your birdies? xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

So ****ing cute!!! 

I'm in the middle of teaching mine to give paw. Right now she just keeps looking at me as if to say "Pfft, bugger that, just give me the treat"

However, she does now sit without me telling her to if I get a treat out


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! He's gone back home now to his real mummy and daddy! lol.



jilly40 said:


> he is lovely the one with him lookin in the mirror is so funny! has he been a good boy with your birdies? xx


He wasn't sooo bad... just every time they made a noise or flapped he'd be over at the cage licking his lips and nearly pouncing on them lol  xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

He's lovely, still got the puppy dog face!


----------

